# Tory Burch Outlet finds



## xichic

hi ladies!

just wanted to share my tory burch outlet finds at Woodbury on Labor day. It was a good deal, spend $300, get 25% off.

I couldn't help but get the green TB sweater shirt for my puppy


----------



## NYCBelle

ohhh great deal!! Your doggy is the cutest!


----------



## my_2_cutiepies

I've never been to a TB outlet, what are the prices like?  I think the closest one is about 2 hrs. away & wasn't sure if it was worth the drive?


----------



## *ilovebrad*

great find!


----------



## FreshLilies

Beautiful! I love the flats!


----------



## bags&shoes

I have been to the outlet here in CA in Camarillo.  The TB outlet was really nice.  Fully stocked with Clothes/Shoes from seasons past.  The clothes were GREATLY reduced (all denim was $50-incl. skinnies and all washes) but the Revas were about $150-199.  Not much lower or higher.  It's a great deal, if you missed out on something last season, that you are dying for now...


----------



## kelbell35

Great finds!  And your puppy is so adorable... and stylish!


----------



## my_2_cutiepies

^^
Thank you!  The one in Camarillo is the one I would be going to also.  Thank you so much for the info!


----------



## uhkiwi

your pup is so sweet,what a cute sweater!!


----------



## Brigitte031

bags&shoes said:


> I have been to the outlet here in CA in Camarillo.  The TB outlet was really nice.  Fully stocked with Clothes/Shoes from seasons past.  The clothes were GREATLY reduced (all denim was $50-incl. skinnies and all washes) but the Revas were about $150-199.  Not much lower or higher.  It's a great deal, if you missed out on something last season, that you are dying for now...



Ooh, thanks! Camarillo is the outlet closest to me. Sounds like I might have to make a stop soon.  Great info.


----------



## berta

Love your new purchases!  I wish there was an outlet closer to me.  I think Orlando, which is about 5 hours away, is the closest.  You are soo lucky to be so close.

I just received my Sophia's today from Nordstrom.  I love them!


----------



## haygirlhay

bags&shoes said:


> I have been to the outlet here in CA in Camarillo.  The TB outlet was really nice.  Fully stocked with Clothes/Shoes from seasons past.  The clothes were GREATLY reduced (all denim was $50-incl. skinnies and all washes) but the Revas were about $150-199.  Not much lower or higher.  It's a great deal, if you missed out on something last season, that you are dying for now...



In Camarillo?!


----------



## BlingADing

Omigosh, I am in loooooove with the outlet!!  I'm sorry if this is a duplicate...I didn't know where to post.


----------



## Iluvbags

Would be great if we could keep this thread going.  I'm always interested to know what the outlets have


----------



## stardog

Iluvbags said:


> Would be great if we could keep this thread going.  I'm always interested to know what the outlets have



I agree


----------



## hunniesochic

Awesome find! And your puppy is adorable!

Judging from the height of my heels, I am not afraid to fall.


----------



## babejanxd

is there a tory burch outlet close to southern california?


----------



## redrose000

babejanxd said:


> is there a tory burch outlet close to southern california?



Cabazon outlet.


----------



## andreaa

OMG!! I'm totally in love with your great finds!!! 33 I'm going to Miami/Orlando next week and I know that there's a Tory Burch Outlet at Sawgrass Mill!!!
Have anyone already been there and know if they really have good deals/discounts???


----------



## becominobsessed

andreaa said:


> OMG!! I'm totally in love with your great finds!!! 33 I'm going to Miami/Orlando next week and I know that there's a Tory Burch Outlet at Sawgrass Mill!!!
> Have anyone already been there and know if they really have good deals/discounts???


Hi.  You can call that outlet and order over the phone.  They will ship for free.


----------



## Iluvbags

Anyone have updates on outlet finds?


----------



## Shop.Qwean

I got these at Woodbury Commons on 4/14/2012.


----------



## Shop.Qwean

xichic said:


> hi ladies!
> 
> just wanted to share my tory burch outlet finds at Woodbury on Labor day. It was a good deal, spend $300, get 25% off.
> 
> I couldn't help but get the green TB sweater shirt for my puppy


The quilted patent leather reva is devine!


----------



## llandry7

Does anyone know if there is an authentic online TB outlet?  I don't live close to an outlet but I really want to do some outlet shopping.  If not, may have to make a trip.

Thanks.


----------



## becominobsessed

llandry7 said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if there is an authentic online TB outlet?  I don't live close to an outlet but I really want to do some outlet shopping.  If not, may have to make a trip.
> 
> Thanks.



There is no online Tory Burch outlet however you can call the outlet store and order. They ship for free.


----------



## fashionlover1

Love your puppie!! and your flats too!!


----------



## snufflepagus

Shop.Qwean said:


> I got these at Woodbury Commons on 4/14/2012.



they are so gorgeous! how much cheaper are they at the outlet stores?


----------



## Shop.Qwean

snufflepagus said:


> they are so gorgeous! how much cheaper are they at the outlet stores?



Thank you!
Mine were 30 dollars off the original price ($195). 
I paid $165 plus tax.


----------



## elanie

BlingADing said:


> Omigosh, I am in loooooove with the outlet!!  I'm sorry if this is a duplicate...I didn't know where to post.



i love your TB footwear collections


----------



## BlingADing

Here's another pair from Camarillo outlets.  The best and sooooo comfy.  They are called the Romy flat.


----------



## BlingADing

redrose000 said:
			
		

> Cabazon outlet.



And Camarillo.


----------



## reina.s

xichic said:


> hi ladies!
> 
> just wanted to share my tory burch outlet finds at Woodbury on Labor day. It was a good deal, spend $300, get 25% off.
> 
> I couldn't help but get the green TB sweater shirt for my puppy



Ohhh great finds!!!!


----------



## reina.s

babejanxd said:


> is there a tory burch outlet close to southern california?



Yep and they had a lot of flats and simone sweaters!


----------



## judytmai

LOVE the flats! I have to find one near me.


----------



## tamburger

Phone ordered a pair of the "Wood Wedge Espadrille" from the Cabazon outlet a couple weeks ago! I believe they were $110. I just love the color block look and the canvas and wood mix! They have them available in black and white.


----------



## Iluvbags

Bumping!!

Anyone else find any good deals lately?


----------



## disney16

I posted these in another thread, but here are my outlet finds.

I would love for this thread to stay alive also.


----------



## lucydee

disney16 said:


> I posted these in another thread, but here are my outlet finds.
> 
> I would love for this thread to stay alive also.


 
I am going to my outlet this weekend and will post what I find.  I would like to also keep this thread alive 
I bought my TB flip flops from Bloomies in June and just discovered this thread so I want to know about all sales and see TB reveals!

disney; I love your outlet finds!


----------



## BigAkoya

Hi!  I will post my finds to also keep this thread going.  I discovered a Tory Burch outlet just outside of Houston (I was visiting Houston).

Lots of great merchandise and fall items are here.  Tons of Simone cardigans and especially the Simone with the different buttons.

The first pic is a navy Simone.  I love the buttons as they are a bit different than the usual all gold.  I really like these a lot.  I wanted to show the buttons so everyone could see.

The second pic is a cashmere striped sweater with pockets.  I thought it was very fun and so so soft.  This item was also 50% off.


----------



## ShoobieDoobie

The Vegas outlet had the classics but they weren't super marked down. Whatever. I'll save 20% if I can. I was with a group of girls and we all left with at least two pairs. Someone (not me) left with six pairs. They didn't have Thoras. They did have the classic flip flop for $40 (retails for $50). They had Holly 2s (looks like a Miller with a heel) with the metallic medallion in cogac and black and they might have been $140ish. No tax in Vegas!


----------



## Iluvbags

disney16 said:


> I posted these in another thread, but here are my outlet finds.
> 
> I would love for this thread to stay alive also.


 
Nice!


----------



## Iluvbags

willeyi said:


> Hi! I will post my finds to also keep this thread going. I discovered a Tory Burch outlet just outside of Houston (I was visiting Houston).
> 
> Lots of great merchandise and fall items are here. Tons of Simone cardigans and especially the Simone with the different buttons.
> 
> The first pic is a navy Simone. I love the buttons as they are a bit different than the usual all gold. I really like these a lot. I wanted to show the buttons so everyone could see.
> 
> The second pic is a cashmere striped sweater with pockets. I thought it was very fun and so so soft. This item was also 50% off.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1835717
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1835718


 

Cute!  I have not tried any Tory Burch clothes...yet.  I get so preoccupied with accessories, bags and shoes that I rarely give her clothes any attention.  Definitely need to look into them


----------



## Iluvbags

ShoobieDoobie said:


> The Vegas outlet had the classics but they weren't super marked down. Whatever. I'll save 20% if I can. I was with a group of girls and we all left with at least two pairs. Someone (not me) left with six pairs. They didn't have Thoras. They did have the classic flip flop for $40 (retails for $50). They had Holly 2s (looks like a Miller with a heel) with the metallic medallion in cogac and black and they might have been $140ish. No tax in Vegas!


 
I've been looking for Thoras ever since I discovered that there were outlets.  The only thoras I have ever seen were make of all Jelly.

I was told that the outlets will likely never get Thoras because they sell too well.  Sad because I love them and would love a discount to buy more


----------



## ShoobieDoobie

Iluvbags said:
			
		

> I've been looking for Thoras ever since I discovered that there were outlets.  The only thoras I have ever seen were make of all Jelly.
> 
> I was told that the outlets will likely never get Thoras because they sell too well.  Sad because I love them and would love a discount to buy more



The Revas sell pretty well and they were at the LV outlet. I bet they'll make it there sooner or later. They just might not have a huge markdown.


----------



## BigAkoya

Iluvbags said:


> Cute! I have not tried any Tory Burch clothes...yet. I get so preoccupied with accessories, bags and shoes that I rarely give her clothes any attention. Definitely need to look into them


 
Oh... you will love her clothes.  I actually am the opposite of you.  I buy her clothes, but never her shoes or bags (I buy another brand).  Her clothes are great and very well made.   The jeans fit great too!  Good luck!


----------



## Iluvbags

willeyi said:
			
		

> Oh... you will love her clothes.  I actually am the opposite of you.  I buy her clothes, but never her shoes or bags (I buy another brand).  Her clothes are great and very well made.   The jeans fit great too!  Good luck!



Thanks! Good to know


----------



## Iluvbags

ShoobieDoobie said:
			
		

> The Revas sell pretty well and they were at the LV outlet. I bet they'll make it there sooner or later. They just might not have a huge markdown.



Yes true but it's always a discontinued color/style


----------



## Bsmadd01

disney16 said:
			
		

> I posted these in another thread, but here are my outlet finds.
> 
> I would love for this thread to stay alive also.



How much were the flip flops I love them


----------



## disney16

I think they were either $35 or $38 but they should be on sale now at the full price store and the outlet.


----------



## kenzibray

I have a Tory Burch Jane Reva Tote in Hibiscus Pink I purchased as an impulse buy. I'm looking to sell it but not having much luck on eBay. Has only minimal usage. I used it for my classes over the summer. 

Any advice?


----------



## hitukk

Anyone have an idea of this years labor day deal at the outlet? Im looking forna few shoes and clutches. TIA


----------



## simpleplan123

i got the flipflops for $50 regular in store last week in Vegas. i should have waited for the outlet.


----------



## felicitous

hitukk said:


> Anyone have an idea of this years labor day deal at the outlet? Im looking forna few shoes and clutches. TIA



I believe it it is the same as the boutique, spend $300 and get 20% off.


----------



## Iluvbags

Any new outlet finds?  Have not been in a while


----------



## Eliao73

I was in Vegas over the Christmas holiday and I braved the Las Vegas Premium Outlets the day after Christmas.  There was a line to get into the store, with a promotion of spend $300, get 25% off.  Many Revas on sale.  I came home with my very first Tory Burch anything, the City Messenger Foldover bag in Opaline.


----------



## amstevens714

Eliao73 said:


> I was in Vegas over the Christmas holiday and I braved the Las Vegas Premium Outlets the day after Christmas.  There was a line to get into the store, with a promotion of spend $300, get 25% off.  Many Revas on sale.  I came home with my very first Tory Burch anything, the City Messenger Foldover bag in Opaline.



great style - I have this in the verona and its very user friendly


----------



## harlem_cutie

Orlando outlet update as of 1/6:

Patent Reva in plum, green and navy either $168 or $198. I can't remember. 
Tons of Eddie flats in many colors but forgot to check price. 
Short sleeve polo shirts $49 or $68 depending on color. 
Camel patent Robinson tote $43x. 
Continental wallet in navy or red $149
they had clearance canvas bags for $75.

Basically, outlet prices match TB online sale prices.


----------



## LM487

Just bought a crossbag at the TB outlet in MA for good deal - same bag is still being sold on the TB website.


----------



## LM487

Eliao73 said:


> I was in Vegas over the Christmas holiday and I braved the Las Vegas Premium Outlets the day after Christmas.  There was a line to get into the store, with a promotion of spend $300, get 25% off.  Many Revas on sale.  I came home with my very first Tory Burch anything, the City Messenger Foldover bag in Opaline.


I just saw that bag at the outlet and was considering it.  Love the bag.


----------



## Using_Daddys_$$

My two outlet deals Wrentham Outlets (MA) . I bought them both just last week. Never knew about these comfy Eddies. I couldn't hang in during to break in period of the Revas so I thought TB flats would never be for me, then I found these fab and comfy Eddies &#128159;&#128159;

Eddie-1 Cherry $99
Eddie -2 Metal Washed-Bronze $99


----------



## gatorpooh

Found these at the Orlando outlet yesterday. Amanda Wedge-$199
Reva Lurex-$165


----------



## shopaholic1997

Eddie flats at Desert Hills Premium Outlets for $69!


----------



## ppl16

Has anyone been to the Wrentham Outlet in MA? They have a Tory Burch store there but I never seem to find anything.


----------



## Bisoux78

Eliao73 said:


> I was in Vegas over the Christmas holiday and I braved the Las Vegas Premium Outlets the day after Christmas.  There was a line to get into the store, with a promotion of spend $300, get 25% off.  Many Revas on sale.  I came home with my very first Tory Burch anything, the City Messenger Foldover bag in Opaline.



Bag Twins!  I looove the color...I couldn't put it down the minute I saw it.


----------



## udisdfre

what a lovely puppy..green seems nice on your puppy..


----------



## mommyful

BlingADing said:


> Omigosh, I am in loooooove with the outlet!!  I'm sorry if this is a duplicate...I didn't know where to post.


This is so helpful. Never heard about camarillo outlet. We always go all the way to cabazon. Thanks ladies!


----------



## Torybri

shopaholic1997 said:


> Eddie flats at Desert Hills Premium Outlets for $69!



WOW $69 bucks thats great.  I just scored a pair of bleach/cream colored Eddies from Nordstroms Rack for $99.  They are size 11 and I wear a 10.5 but if they feel too lose I can stuff to toes with the money I saved


----------



## harlem_cutie

Woodbury Common has $69 Eddies in snow leopard, leopard, fig plum, Island pink and patent tan. Sizes are limited but they do have size 5 in stock. Lots of Amanda wedges at $199. Reva in silver lurex, cheetah, navy and green patent and navy suede aviator at $199. Striped canvas and cherry print (?) Reva for $165. The rubber flip flops were $39. Wrap bracelets w/o Tb emblems were $49, w/TB emblems $69.

Woodbury is always insane and the shoe dept had an extra dash of madness today. If you are looking for something specific let me know and it may jog my memory  the sales team was phenomenal! 

Bag selection was meh! Mostly dipped canvas totes, purple striped Jaden and Kipp totes. All of the Amanda bags were at retail which totally defeats the point of an outlet. Clayton wallets were $165. Didn't check clothing as most were not my style.

Typing on my phone so please excuse any errors.


----------



## mcheng

willeyi said:


> Oh... you will love her clothes.  I actually am the opposite of you.  I buy her clothes, but never her shoes or bags (I buy another brand).  Her clothes are great and very well made.   The jeans fit great too!  Good luck!


good to know about her clothes. thanks!


----------



## mcheng

BlingADing said:


> Omigosh, I am in loooooove with the outlet!!  I'm sorry if this is a duplicate...I didn't know where to post.


awesome finds!


----------



## ms_emkay24

I bought these flats in Desert Hills Premium Outlet for $199. My first TB purchase


----------



## Iluvbags

ms_emkay24 said:


> I bought these flats in Desert Hills Premium Outlet for $199. My first TB purchase
> View attachment 2197163



Love these what are they called? They look like Natalya mid wedges or are they flats?


----------



## shester

Iluvbags said:


> Love these what are they called? They look like Natalya mid wedges or are they flats?


I could be wrong, but those appear to be the Clines Ballet Flat..about a month or so ago the TB website had the white and royal tan Clines on sale for $100 in tumbled leather


----------



## ms_emkay24

Iluvbags said:


> Love these what are they called? They look like Natalya mid wedges or are they flats?



Not sure of the name but they are flats


----------



## ms_emkay24

shester said:


> I could be wrong, but those appear to be the Clines Ballet Flat..about a month or so ago the TB website had the white and royal tan Clines on sale for $100 in tumbled leather



Really, they were $100 and i
paid $199. I have to check the receipt for the name


----------



## CaptHaddock

ms_emkay24 said:


> Really, they were $100 and i
> paid $199. I have to check the receipt for the name



I just bought my first TB shoes too and found out the outlet is way overpriced.
I got Aaden flat for $199 but dept store has it for about $15-22 less. 
Almost got the Selma wedge too but it was $235 in outlet vs $177 in nordstrom.
I got it in nordstrom instead.


----------



## shester

ms_emkay24 said:


> Really, they were $100 and i
> paid $199. I have to check the receipt for the name



Yes, I'm not sure if they may have been trying to get rid of an outdated  style or if it may have been a website glitch b/c they weren't under the usual "sale" category on the website, but with the regular priced shoes and within a week the same exact style and colors were back up to $250. And if you still have your box the name should be listed on there as well.


----------



## boston

i picked up a couple of the caroline wedges on sale from bloomies message me for hold info.
They r reg 265.00 I got them for 199.00!!I grabbed size 8 or 8.5 and 6.5 I think!


----------



## ms_emkay24

shester said:


> Yes, I'm not sure if they may have been trying to get rid of an outdated  style or if it may have been a website glitch b/c they weren't under the usual "sale" category on the website, but with the regular priced shoes and within a week the same exact style and colors were back up to $250. And if you still have your box the name should be listed on there as well.



The box says "Ambrose"


----------



## shester

ms_emkay24 said:


> The box says "Ambrose"


Well that explains the difference in price ! Sorry for the confusion, I hope you enjoy your shoes


----------



## calipursegal

CaptHaddock said:


> *I just bought my first TB shoes too and found out the outlet is way overpriced.*
> I got Aaden flat for $199 but dept store has it for about $15-22 less.
> Almost got the Selma wedge too but it was $235 in outlet vs $177 in nordstrom.
> I got it in nordstrom instead.


That's disappointing. I'm not sure if I should drive out the outlet or just look for a local sale. I want to get my first pair of TB shoes too (Reva flats).


----------



## shoptexan

I went to my outlet (Houston Premium Outlets) for the first time today, and I was SO disappointed. The women working spent more time chatting than helping anyone. I wanted the Miller sandals, but what I got are the Amanda flat thong because they were TOTALLY out of Millers. They were $175 (normally $250), and while they're nice, they weren't my first choice. I wish TB would make sure her own outlets actually had the most popular products...


----------



## candy2100

But isn't that the definition of an outlet- it has only past season, returns or overstocks.


----------



## gingerwong

I actually find the stores have better deals on TB stuff. The outlet only has deals on clearance items if you can find your size and if you combine with a promo they have like extra 20 percent off during July 4th , you can luck out.  I actually find better deals at saks or nordstroms for TB stuff, only thing is they only have a few items and not a huge selection, but you can luck out.  Today, I got an off white leather hobo for $234 (reg $ 495) and Everly two tone shoes for $190(reg $435). This was at the Orlando premium outlet.


----------



## gatorpooh

I rarely go to the outlet and I live just 20 minutes from the one in Orlando. I have gotten far better deals at Nordstrom, Bloomingdale's, and the TB store when they have sales.


----------



## AminaSinmaz

I love the ballerina and your dog look really cute  ...I have a great Outlet mall here in Houston  offering also great deals not just in special days!!!


----------



## Mandamanda

Which is better: when the regular TB store has a sale, or the outlet? I've never found anything worthwhile at the outlet, but I've had some good finds from the sale section of the website. Is there a difference in price?


----------



## Jujuma

I went to Woodbury and am so disappointed going to return next week. The flats I bought were discontinued and over priced. They did have this years and last years winter boots both for $249. I think this year's are $349 but last years were $449. I liked last years better and they fit better. They're black leather in the foot area, which I like better than suede In bad weather, that quilted nylon with fur around the top. I'll probably keep these. They fit well and are a little more polished than Uggs. I did see them on Shop Style full price in olive and brown, which I would of loved. I'd like to know if they ever went on sale last year. I always feel like I have to buy something when I go to that store (outlet) cuz there's always a line to get in. I think it's a ploy to make you buy more. Going back with a friend during the week when it won't be as crowded. What do you guys think about the winter boots? Good price or rip off?


----------



## Chiquito

Wrentham outlet has some nice stuff but I honestly prefer my Nordstrom rack TB finds. They had some adorable iphone cases for 19.99, I have the lobster case that I paid full price for, but I picked up some other ones. 

They also have a lot of wallets and a very nice selection of TB shoes. I'm still hunting for Caroline wedges at a steal price.


----------



## ATXpurselover

I have a great pair of Natalya wedges that I love from TB. Unfortunately they are uncomfy!! Anyone else experience that?


----------



## emnsee

ATXpurselover said:


> I have a great pair of Natalya wedges that I love from TB. Unfortunately they are uncomfy!! Anyone else experience that?




I have the same shoes and they are super comfy! I can walk around town all day in them. My Carolina wedges, on the other hand, are not so comfy at all (even though the flats are the best!)


----------



## tresorchic

Got some from Rosemont outlet


----------



## emnsee

tresorchic said:


> Got some from Rosemont outlet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2412846




I love the tote! Would you mind sharing the name of it and the price? Thanks!


----------



## tresorchic

emnsee said:


> I love the tote! Would you mind sharing the name of it and the price? Thanks!




I don't know the name unfortunately but it's a nylon tote with saffiano handle. There is a strap for messenger style as well. Reminds me lots of prada. It was $199 outlet price and I paid 30 pct off that for the thanksgiving special.


----------



## Jimmi Devin

Very nice...!!!


----------



## amandalinx

tresorchic said:


> Got some from Rosemont outlet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2412846


I loveeee those bow wallets!


----------



## carollynda

tresorchic said:


> Got some from Rosemont outlet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2412846


Gorgeous bag! Wish Tory had a website to browse outlet inventory. Would love one of those!


----------



## mztirra

Found this key case at Woodbury yesterday.  it!!


----------



## amytude

Anyone been to an outlet lately?  Current stock?  Also gonna post in the TB general thread.  Thanks!


----------



## tulipcloud

25% off sale at the outlets until March 31st! Had some great deals on the Simone Sweater at $75 after discount and shoes for $150!!


----------



## amstevens714

tulipcloud said:


> 25% off sale at the outlets until March 31st! Had some great deals on the Simone Sweater at $75 after discount and shoes for $150!!



Ooohh - I might have to visit my local outlet! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## luvpandas8

What? I missed this sale...... &#128557;


----------



## wendyts

25% friends and family at outlet this weekend!


----------



## crazyshopper7

tamburger said:


> Phone ordered a pair of the "Wood Wedge Espadrille" from the Cabazon outlet a couple weeks ago! I believe they were $110. I just love the color block look and the canvas and wood mix! They have them available in black and white.


Hey do u have any email address of the outlet 
Thanks k


----------



## zuzu99

Anyone been to the TB OUTLET in vegas?  Is it worth it to go?


----------



## SouthernLV

zuzu99 said:


> Anyone been to the TB OUTLET in vegas?  Is it worth it to go?




I didn't find it worth it at all.


----------



## emnsee

Everytime I go to Vegas I hit the TB outlet. I think it's worth it, but that's because there isn't a TB outlet anywhere near me!


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

I believe the outlet prices are not much better, if at all, than sale prices during friends and family, etc or nordstrom rack.   That said, if I were near one, I'd hit it up


----------



## zuzu99

emnsee said:


> Everytime I go to Vegas I hit the TB outlet. I think it's worth it, but that's because there isn't a TB outlet anywhere near me!





We don't have one nearby either.....I'm thinking that since I'm so close, I need to check it out.


----------



## zuzu99

ALPurseFanatic said:


> I believe the outlet prices are not much better, if at all, than sale prices during friends and family, etc or nordstrom rack.   That said, if I were near one, I'd hit it up



I'm thinking the same thing.....I'm adding it to my list . Thanks!


----------



## melland

zuzu99 said:


> I'm thinking the same thing.....I'm adding it to my list . Thanks!


are the items are the outlet always the same stuff you could get at the boutiques or is there also stuff specific to the outlet stores? for instance, there are some items at kate spade specifically made for the outlets... the only way you ever see the stuff online is at a special sale.


----------



## RhiannonMR

melland said:


> are the items are the outlet always the same stuff you could get at the boutiques or is there also stuff specific to the outlet stores? for instance, there are some items at kate spade specifically made for the outlets... the only way you ever see the stuff online is at a special sale.


I asked at the outlet myself when I went during Friends and Family. I was told by the SA that there is VERY LITTLE product produced specifically for the outlet. IIRC it was a certain style of shoe that tanked the season it was produced but went like gangbusters at the outlet. She told me everything else is pretty much the previous season from the regular stores or earlier. Since some styles seem perennials like the Reva flat, there looks like some overlap, but what I saw at the outlet vs what is on the website or at NM showed a difference in product. BTW I am in TX and the nearest retail store for TB for me is in San Antonio, the outlet is in San Marcos both of which are a good distance from where I live in Austin. I'll hit the outlet but San Antonio is a drive too far for me ...


----------



## melland

RhiannonMR said:


> I asked at the outlet myself when I went during Friends and Family. I was told by the SA that there is VERY LITTLE product produced specifically for the outlet. IIRC it was a certain style of shoe that tanked the season it was produced but went like gangbusters at the outlet. She told me everything else is pretty much the previous season from the regular stores or earlier. Since some styles seem perennials like the Reva flat, there looks like some overlap, but what I saw at the outlet vs what is on the website or at NM showed a difference in product. BTW I am in TX and the nearest retail store for TB for me is in San Antonio, the outlet is in San Marcos both of which are a good distance from where I live in Austin. I'll hit the outlet but San Antonio is a drive too far for me ...


thanks RhiannonMR! great info!


----------



## bbybrook02

Anyone purchase some great items from the TB Outlet lately?  I'm going in 2 weeks!  I just can't stand the wait... Super excited


----------



## zuzu99

bbybrook02 said:


> Anyone purchase some great items from the TB Outlet lately?  I'm going in 2 weeks!  I just can't stand the wait... Super excited





I went to the Vegas outlet in June. Found some goodies. You can see my finds in the reveal that I posted. 

I also ordered 2 bags earlier this week from the outlet. The $ was great. Plus received an additional 25% off.  

Hope you find some great deals.


----------



## bbybrook02

zuzu99 said:


> I went to the Vegas outlet in June. Found some goodies. You can see my finds in the reveal that I posted.
> 
> 
> 
> I also ordered 2 bags earlier this week from the outlet. The $ was great. Plus received an additional 25% off.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you find some great deals.




I've been told you can order!  How did you know what they had available? Afraid they may not have any in the outlet... I ordered a pair of Millers from the online store at full price!  Do you call and inquire about a specific item?


----------



## Luvdabags

bbybrook02 said:


> I've been told you can order!  How did you know what they had available? Afraid they may not have any in the outlet... I ordered a pair of Millers from the online store at full price!  Do you call and inquire about a specific item?




I've completed phone orders from the outlet store. They will work with you if you have a specific item you are looking for. Everyone I've talked to at the Las Vegas outlet is super friendly and willing to help.


----------



## bbybrook02

Luvdabags said:


> I've completed phone orders from the outlet store. They will work with you if you have a specific item you are looking for. Everyone I've talked to at the Las Vegas outlet is super friendly and willing to help.




That's amazing news!  Thank you very much.  I had no idea!!!!


----------



## zuzu99

bbybrook02 said:


> I've been told you can order!  How did you know what they had available? Afraid they may not have any in the outlet... I ordered a pair of Millers from the online store at full price!  Do you call and inquire about a specific item?




The SAs in the San Marcos Outlet are also very helpful.  I had called them to see if they had a mailing list similar to the Gucci Outlet. I ended up having a very nice conversation with one of the SAs and she was able to help me with my questions.


----------



## Judy1123

New to Tory, went LV outlet in June, and fell in love....didn't know you could order from outlet great, anymore info please, thanks


----------



## zuzu99

Judy1123 said:


> New to Tory, went LV outlet in June, and fell in love....didn't know you could order from outlet great, anymore info please, thanks


I just called the outlet location and talked to one of the SA.  I call her if I'm looking for a particular item. She also sends me an email with any special promotions that they are having.


----------



## Judy1123

zuzu99 said:


> I just called the outlet location and talked to one of the SA.  I call her if I'm looking for a particular item. She also sends me an email with any special promotions that they are having.


Thank you for info....


----------



## tinado81

Today, the outlets have the dipped canvas stacked logo totes for $49. Free shipping. I ordered 4 black ones for family and friends.


----------



## studentinneed

For anyone living in the UK, Bicester village have the bombe burch tote in black, luggage and red for £99 for today only


----------



## Iluvbags

tinado81 said:


> Today, the outlets have the dipped canvas stacked logo totes for $49. Free shipping. I ordered 4 black ones for family and friends.



Nice deal. Do you have a pic?


----------

